# scared and sad... ~



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

hello everyone i have been registered for a while but havent been on for ages, we have just had my hubbys   results back and he is below average on the results, he has plenty they just arent doing alot.
And with me not ovulating at all we have hit another brick wall, he has to do the test again and if they come back the same then we have to go for icsi which sounds really scarey and not sure what it involves as such? im just feeling really fed up and upset at the moment,it feels like someone dont want us to have a baby, does anyone no what the icsi involves?


----------



## flowers21 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello are you new as well. I not sure where to post. we start icis treatment some time this monthx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi, sorry to hear yr agony,
I used to feel like that, and sometimes I still do!
Take care
Elisa x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry to hear about your problems ttc.  Just wanted to wish you all the luck for the future  

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  melita  
I'm Sorry I missed your Post last night 
I hope that when you next log in and read your replies you will be feeling stronger.

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Male factors -
CLICK HERE

For the ICSI board -
CLICK HERE

ICSI - Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply)

CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES 
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

icsi is the same as ivf apart from they inject your partners selected good sperm into the egg.in ivf they let the sperm go in them self..i think it could be slightley more expencive..

good luck keepinghope xxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Sorry to hear you are having problems.  Wishing you the best of luck with future treatment.  xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi, melita, I just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends. 


You will get loads of help and support here. I wish you loads of success on your journey.



C~x


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Melita

Just wanted to say 'hello' and so sorry to hear about the difficulties you've been experiencing and that you're feeling down (understandably  ).  
Very new to the site myself and seem to be on a rollercoaster of highs and lows at the moment so I really do feel for you.  Am waiting to begin 1st IVF cycle next month and feeling apprehensive too but also quite hopeful now the initial shock has worn off.

Hope you feel more hopeful soon too  .  Wishing you both lots of luck in achieving your goal.

Liss x


----------



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

thankyou for all your support, feeling a bit better now as the week has passed. i think its the not knowing thats the worst part of it all,your left hanging each time you do a test and then you get your hopes up only to be shot down when you get the results.
its hard!!
my hubbys next test is the 19th october we have to go to p/borough for his test to be honest i dont think they are going to improve much so im preparing myself for the fact we might have to have icsi.
if anyone is starting icsi id like to here what they have had done so far as regards to treatment etc.

thanks again melita xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Melita 
I'm glad your feeling a bit better, If you have a look at the links Ive left you you will see I have left you ones to the ICSI boards, 
is your DH on any vitamins or other supplements made andy changes to diet etc  as these things can help improve test results if you have a look on Male factors there should be loads of Infomation.

When you finaly start ICSI we have cycle buddy threads where you can share your journey with others who are having TX at the same time as you, but until then why not join a local thread or the ladies on the starting out & diagnosis threads  
or just read up about ICSI in the fertility Info guides/threads on FF.

If you need any more help just ask

~Dizzi~


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Melita
I'm having ICSI at moment. It's exactly the same from the woman's perspective as IVF it's just the way they fertilise the eggs that's different. At my clinic the success rates for ICSI are actually slightly higher than IVF.
I've been down regging on a nasal spray for 3 weeks and if scan looks ok I'll be stimming from Fri. EC is 4/10 and ET 6/10.
As I'm sure you are finding it's a really daunting experience and your emotions are all over the place but you just have to focus on the possible successful outcome.
if you need to know anything else let me know.
Good luck
Christine x


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

Melita - I'm sure as soon as you start your treatment you will feel empowered again - it's the tests and the vast cavernous not knowing whether you even will be able to ever conceive that is so upsetting... 

I had ICSI after DH tests at one point showed 100% abnormalities - which kind-of gave us NO room for manoeuvre. But during ICSI they somehow found a couple of healthy ones (they cut off their tails!!) then inject them into the egg to create the embryo. At this point you are feet-up at home relaxing after 'Egg Collection'... waiting nervously for a phonecall to see if fertillisation has taken place.

Amazingly for us it worked first time! ...the stats are about 30%-65% depending on the clinic you are with - but you are a spring chicken so you have a very good chance of it working in fact they will be more worried that you may conceive twins with ICSI so you may want to consider SET having weighed up all the risks of a multiple pregnancy.

Good luck with it all!

xx

Pingpong


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *melita* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

melita  

Welcome to FF, this site is absolutely wonderful  

Sorry to hear about your problems conceiving.  I just wanted to add that ICSI isn't scary, we have done 2 cycles and are soon to start the 3rd.  I am happy to answer any questions you have    

Wishing you all the best for the future.

x x x x


----------



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

thankyou again you all have give me the kick up the bum to snap out of feeling sorry for myself and go with the flow, thankyou.

someone mentioned about vitemins for my hubby what ones do you sugest will help as we have a month till his test, (will try anything)

also do you need a special bmi count for icsi? or does it not really matter? my bmi is 38.

THANKYOU ALL AGAIN YOUR ALL AMAZINGLY STRONG.....


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi again melita, for the BMI I think it will depend upon your clinic and if they impose any restrictions. I know that, to be an egg sharer, my BMI had to be below 30 but I don't think they had any restrictions for straight IVF ICSI without the sharing.

As for the vitamins; there's several mutlivitamins you can try. Zita West do one type, Marilyn Glenville also do one (Fertility Plus, which is what my DH took) and I think there's a brand called Wellman too, although I won't swear to that.

Anyway, they all do much the same thing and many couples report good improvements with them  - alas, made diddly squat difference to my DH's little swimmers but then his MF is very mild compared to some anyway he didn't exactly make an effort to imrprove his lifestyle while he was at it. I think that's the key to be honest. Taking vitamins is not enough if you don't look at all the other factors that will affect his sperm production too. 

Hope this helps.

C~x


----------

